# Straw on jig head for spanish



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Anybody use a straw on a jig head for spanish? If they eat bubble rigs,I'm sure they would eat a straw on a jig head.I had some extra jig heads around, so I tied some straws on them. After losing most of my pomp jigs today, I thought I would try the straw jigs tommorow.


----------



## jewfish (Dec 4, 2007)

Try rigging about 4-5 gold hooks with clear drink straws and jigging it like a sabiki.


----------



## De Anza Jig (Jan 16, 2008)

One of my friends from down south said they used to slay them with a red straw and a treble hook running out the back. I think it would work, kinda the same thing as a Gotcha.


----------



## jewfish (Dec 4, 2007)

They kill them with the straw sabiki rig over in the Carolinas. They don't usually catch the monsters that way but if you just want a bunch of spanish, that's the way to do it.


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

hell yeah...just use white jig heads with long shank hooks and slide the straw on. The rubber tubing works best... they work just like a gotcha in the water..


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

jig heads w/ a straw work fine...

also, you can put a small "bullet" worm weight or even a small egg weight on a 30# leader, followed by a straw about 2" long, then a #2 trebel hook behind that. castable and it will catch the SHIDT outta some spanish and it won't hurt as bad as loosing a $4 gotcha when they break you off. i usually use a double rig, with a weight on one of the straws and the other w/o a weight.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Do wire leaders scare them off???


----------



## MR.STAAL (Oct 22, 2007)

no......


----------



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

spanish mack'spiss on wire leaders...


----------



## philhensley (Mar 19, 2008)

We use a treble hook on a red and white straw on the Atlanic side at Jacksonville and it works good. When they are hitting, anything bright and moving fast will give a hit.


----------

